
Show HN: Event Horizon with AWS DynamoDB (CQRS/ES in Go) - maxekman
http://github.com/looplab/eventhorizon
======
maxekman
I have now added some very early support for using AWS DynamoDB as an event
store, which could be a very nice use case. Any thought on this?

(I have previously posted about Event Horizon from the user maxpersson, but I
got married and had to change my username.)

~~~
ryanworl
It appears you've implemented the push-based model for reacting to events. How
would I read all of the events back from the event store in order of how they
happened if I wanted to use a pull-based model for reacting to events?

